# New to Uber



## Sunflower (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello all,
I completed my defensive driving course today (already have my Class E license) and I was wondering if any NYC-based drivers could help me out before I move onto the next step(s)...

I finance a 2007 Mitsubishi Galant and would like to use this (my personal vehicle), rather than the option of uber-renting. I really don't know where to start as far as transitioning my vehicle. 

Any recommendations on NYC TLC car insurance? I hear most ins. companies as for about 3 months payment upfront, is that true? 

Also I overheard someone in the course today stating that he had to rent since he had a "2007"..which is what I have. Is car year an issue? 

Another concern here is, since I have a Mon-Fri, 9-5 job, I wanted to have uber as an alternate source of income and I fear that with all the fees, insurance hikes, etc...I wonder if it's worth it, since I won't be driving as many hours as other fellow Uber drivers.

Last but not least...can anyone share their experiences with uber-renting vs. using their own car, in case it's the only option for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tesh (Mar 30, 2015)

Sunflower said:


> Hello all,
> I completed my defensive driving course today (already have my Class E license) and I was wondering if any NYC-based drivers could help me out before I move onto the next step(s)...
> 
> I finance a 2007 Mitsubishi Galant and would like to use this (my personal vehicle), rather than the option of uber-renting. I really don't know where to start as far as transitioning my vehicle.
> ...


 Uber only accepts cars that are 2011+ in nyc. So if your considering to rent, they start at $400+. Basically doing this job part time will barely make you profit.


----------



## Sunflower (Sep 11, 2015)

Figured as much. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## SP311 (Dec 8, 2014)

DONT RENT DRIVE YOU OWN CAR.
You don't need to paid anything only you just need a tlc license, your nyc license and a regular credit. We provide everything.


----------

